
CES 18: The wrist band that lets you hear phone calls through your fingers - rmason
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/1/7/16861666/sgnl-innomdle-samsung-wrist-band-phone-call-ces-2018
======
rmason
I haven't been convinced by any of the research purporting to show that cell
phones can give you brain cancer. But why take a chance? I am not usually a
fan of CES gadgets but I want one of these.

They were featured on KickStarter as well:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sgnlstrap/sgnl-make-
pho...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sgnlstrap/sgnl-make-phone-calls-
with-your-fingertip)

~~~
jaclaz
Sure, and injecting vibrations in your bones and joints may also be beneficial
for osteo- and rheumatoid arthritis and recovery after fractures.

